
Is training a NN to mimic a closed-source library legal? - kumaranvpl
https://www.reddit.com/r/MachineLearning/comments/6lk6cu/d_is_training_a_nn_to_mimic_a_closedsource/
======
ankurdhama
The legal system is fucked up so I don't think there could be any sane answer
to this.

